# Writing for a newspaper



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I was asked today to write a monthy or bi-monthly column for a publication devoted to food. I'd love to try it as I used to write for a homeschooling newsletter and was warmly received. I live food, so it's certainly something I have opinions about.

There are some food writers on here, right? Any pointers? Ideas?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The simplest way to improve your writing is to read it out loud.

I don't mean subvocalize. Actually read it as if you had an audience. You'll be amazed at the awkward phrases, punctuation errors, run-on sentences, etc. that suddenly become apparent. You'll constantly be saying to yourself, "how did I miss that?" no matter how many times you read it silently. 

As to the column, shoot for the highest frequency you can. Otherwise it seems to be a sometimes thing, and the readers do not develop brand loyalty---something you want downstream as a negotiating tool. 

Pay strict attention to deadlines. Far as editors are concerned, reliability is more important than talent.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes there are some food writer here. You can read it with your eyes. But you'll know your mistake upon reading it out loud. Good luck.


----------

